# Wooden Duck Farm



## BikinGlynn (Oct 8, 2019)

Sorry about the crap code name but this is one I really hope dosen't get trashed!
What can I tell u about it?
Its a small farm house, or more likely a farm labours house as it sits on a still live farm.
Its tiny sure enough with a 2 up 2 down configuration & strangely the bathroom sort of has a bed in it or vice versa!
Its also quite delightful, particularly as you could be forgiven for thinking its still occupied. I can however assure u its not & whats more Im pretty sure Im one of the only people to step foot in here since its occupants left in 2017 I believe.
The power & water is still on but clearly no water has run in the sink for several years, & the main giveaway is part of the aforementioned bed/bathroom ceiling is laying on the floor.

Anyway here are pics from 2 visits the last of which was extremely dark, but think these give a fair representation of what it has to offer.



9O5A2397 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A2384 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3847 - Copy by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3852 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8251 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8254 - Copy by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3857 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3849 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3842 - Copy by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3837 - Copy by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3843 - Copy by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3850 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A2430A - Copy by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3861 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3853 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A3859 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A2395 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A2404 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

Thanks For Looking


----------



## HughieD (Oct 8, 2019)

That's a real little quacker mate...


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 8, 2019)

HughieD said:


> That a real little quacker mate...



LOL I would expect nothing less from yourself!


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 9, 2019)

The first image - like a prison cell. So I'm told.
Not many realise that some people are still living in houses like that. Basically having little money and no family to deal with things afterwards. (Trying my best not to get emotional and write it down lol)

I'll be making sure to lock my doors because some people have b*lls enough to walk into live sites like this and mooch around.
Excellent stuff this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 9, 2019)

Sausage said:


> The first image - like a prison cell. So I'm told.
> Not many realise that some people are still living in houses like that. Basically having little money and no family to deal with things afterwards. (Trying my best not to get emotional and write it down lol)
> 
> I'll be making sure to lock my doors because some people have b*lls enough to walk into live sites like this and mooch around.
> Excellent stuff this. Thanks for sharing.



U know what I live in a semi in a reletively nice part of town but Id give my right arm for this place!
Yes its small but it really has an appeal mainly because of its countryside location for me.
Sure Id have to own half the adjacent barns to turn into garages too but the house would do!

U have no concerns from me btw I spent a long time deciding that this was empty before entering & gave the customary tap on the door & "hello" as I went in. However if you saw it from the front its pretty obvious as I had to force the gate against the weeds that no one had been in there for sometime!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 9, 2019)

It's in not bad condition. It could be made into a little holiday cottage similar to the one's I've seen in Scotland.


----------

